# Recurso pessoal - economia



## sofreis

Olá, caros foreiros.

Gostaria de colocar esta questão: como traduzir '*Recurso pessoal sobre 50% do financiamento*' num contrato? Penso que tenha a ver com o acionista poder recorrer a uma percentagem do financiamento. Forneço o contexto: 

_   'con respeto a la mitad del importe de la inversión hecha por la propia Sociedad y con las siguientes condiciones:'_

1. (...)
2. Recurso pessoal sobre ...% do financiamento

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, de antemano.


----------



## Carfer

Está a traduzir de que língua para que língua (não está claro, visto que nos dá o contexto nas duas)? O contrato é espanhol, brasileiro (que é o que me parece) ou português? Trata-se de uma operação de concessão de crédito a um particular em que este oferece como garantia imóvel próprio e cujo montante pode destinar a qualquer fim até ao limite de 50% do valor do imóvel, que é uma modalidade que bancos brasileiros praticam? Se for, creio que _'recurso_' tem aí o significado comum de meio para resolver uma dificuldade ou problema, como quando dizemos que alguém _recorreu_ a um crédito bancário para financiar uma aquisição. O termo espanhol em tal caso é o mesmo:


> *recurso*
> Del lat. _recursus._
> 
> (...)
> 
> 2. m. Medio de cualquier clase que, en caso de necesidad, sirve paraconseguir lo que se pretende.
> (...)


----------



## sofreis

A língua de partida é o português europeu e a de destino é o castelhano. Forneço um mais amplo contexto da tradução que já fiz:

_En la posibilidad de invertir en la Sociedad, con operaciones de apalancamiento, en la proporción de x:x, respaldada mediante financiación concedida, con respeto a la mitad del importe de la inversión hecha por la propia Sociedad y con las siguientes condiciones:_

1....
2.  Recurso pessoal sobre ...% do financiamento

Escolherei talvez '_Recurso personal sobre ...% de la financiación_'.

Agradeço qualquer outro reparo.


----------



## Carfer

sofreis said:


> A língua de partida é o português europeu e a de destino é o castelhano. Forneço um mais amplo contexto da tradução que já fiz:
> 
> _En la posibilidad de invertir en la Sociedad, con operaciones de apalancamiento, en la proporción de x:x, respaldada mediante financiación concedida, con respeto a la mitad del importe de la inversión hecha por la propia Sociedad y con las siguientes condiciones:_
> 
> 1....
> 2.  Recurso pessoal sobre ...% do financiamento
> 
> Escolherei talvez '_Recurso personal sobre ...% de la financiación_'.
> 
> Agradeço qualquer outro reparo.



Se tiver em conta apenas o significado habitual das palavras, não tenho nada a opor à tradução. Não lhe posso é garantir que seja a tradução adequada no caso, porque continuamos a não ter contexto suficiente para determinar o tipo de contrato de que se trata e saber, portanto, qual o significado real de '_recurso_'. Com os elementos agora fornecidos, sou levado a suspeitar de que se trata de um tipo de produto financeiro complexo, que são muitos e variados mas, mesmo sabendo qual o tipo em concreto, pode não ser suficiente para chegar a uma conclusão segura. Sou jurista, mas não domino essa área.


----------



## sofreis

Obrigada, Carfer, pela ajuda contínua.

Em boa hora perguntou qual seria este contrato. Pois bem, este contrato é de mútuo e investimento. Estou confusa em relação a uma outra questão a ver com o tipo de contrato: deverei traduzir por 'contrato de préstamo', 'mutuo' ou 'contrato de mutuo' - para o espanhol?

Caso ninguém saiba, se me quiser referir algum bom fórum a ver com economia, agradecer-lho-ei.


----------



## Carfer

De nada.
'_Mutuo_' e '_préstamo de consumo_' são sinónimos. Repare que se especifica '_de consumo_' porque o '_préstamo_', tal como, aliás, o _'empréstimo_' em português, é um género do qual o _'mutuo'_ e o '_comodato_' _(préstamo de uso') _são espécies (a terminologia é a mesma em português e a caracterização desses contratos substancialmente idêntica). Num contrato português não hesitaria em usar '_mútuo_', porque num contrato  há-de usar-se linguagem jurídica precisa e não conceitos ambíguos ou mal definidos. Creio que as mesmas razões valem em espanhol, mas não lhe sei dizer com certeza. Os usos, por vezes, bastam para afastar a ambiguidade e não sei se é o caso do espanhol. É seguro, porém, que se escrever '_préstamo de consumo_' se está a referir especificamente ao mútuo. Por mim, diria expressamente '_contrato de mutuo_'. Evidentemente, o_ 'mutuo' _é um contrato, mas, quando usamos o termo isolado, referimo-nos ao tipo de contrato, não ao contrato/documento/ concreto que o titula, como é o caso. Por isso, ainda que a omissão não dê azo a dúvidas, '_contrato de mutuo_' é, mesmo assim, mais exacto.
Quanto à questão que motivou o post, não ajuda muito saber que é um contrato de mútuo e investimento. Independentemente de, no mesmo tipo de contrato, ser possível uma variedade grande de estipulações, também acontece, com frequência, que a interpretação de um preceito dependa de contexto mais amplo que só a totalidade do contrato pode fornecer. Ora, no caso, nem sequer a cláusula completa conhecemos. É possível que esse preceito isolado seja mais - ou até completamente - transparente para um jurista chegado a essa área, mas, como disse, não é o meu caso.
Quanto a outros fóruns, não conheço nenhum e também não me parece que seja de um forum de economia que precisa. Evidentemente, tratando-se de investimentos, estamos a falar de matéria da competência dos economistas. O objecto da sua tradução, contudo, é um contrato e isso é do foro dos juristas, e, do mesmo modo, a linguagem que tem de traduzir é a linguagem do direito português para a do espanhol, coisas das quais é menos provável que um economista esteja ao corrente. É absolutamente natural que economistas tenham tido intervenção no assunto e certamente que os que conhecem a área lhe podem explicar os conceitos, mas não foram eles que deram forma ao contrato, como, em regra, não são os engenheiros ou arquitectos quem redige os contratos de construção ou os escritores os contratos de edição. Mas, como digo, não conheço nenhum forum que lhe possa recomendar com garantia de lá ir receber resposta asseada. É matéria demasiado específica e especializada. De resto, também lhe recomendo cautela com foros de tradutores, mesmo que profissionais, se não tiverem formação adequada sobre estes temas. A necessidade de despachar trabalho, compreensível, nem sempre permite encontrar as melhores soluções e há por aí muitas que se impuseram na base do "já tive esse problema e traduzi assim", quando o "assim" tem pouco ou nenhum fundamento.


----------



## sofreis

Obrigada por todo esse contexto e traduções úteis, bem como pelo conselho. 

Em relação ao post de partida, 'recurso personal' terá melhor tradução? Entretanto, apareceu-me uma questão a ver com vocabulário inesperado num contrato, tal como 'o outorgante confessa-se devedor', que traduzi como 'el otorgante se reconoce como deudor'. 

Frase em português: 'O Primeiro Outorgante entrega ao Segundo Outorgante a quantia de €00, a título de empréstimo, quantia que o Segundo Outorgante declara ter recebido e da qual se confessa devedor'. 

Ficou assim: 

 'el Primer Otorgante entrega al Segundo Otorgante el importe de €00, a título de préstamo, monto que el Segundo Otorgante declara haber recibido y del cual se reconoce como deudor'.

Qualquer correção linguística, estejam à vontade.


----------



## Carfer

'_Confessar_' no sentido de _'reconhecer'_ ('_confessar uma dívida_'), especialmente quando se trata de um facto que é desfavorável ao declarante, é frequentíssimo no direito português. Nesse aspecto a tradução está correcta. Não estou certo de que '_confesar'_ e '_confesión'_  tenham exactamente o mesmo alcance, porque, a fazer fé no DRAE, que é o que tenho à mão e faltando tempo para procurar melhor, apontam para declaração  feita pessoalmente perante o juiz por um réu ou litigante, o que não é exactamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## sofreis

Tenho agora mais riqueza em conhecimento. Fico, assim sendo, com a minha tradução.


----------



## gato radioso

_Se reconoce deudor
Se declara deudor_
Ficam mais naturais em espanhol. Embora "se confessa devedor" possa ser comprendido perfeitamente, não soa bem neste contexto.


----------



## sofreis

Bom dia a todos.

Gostaria de ter a noção de alguma incorreção na escrita da tradução seguinte:

 'A partir da data de assinatura do presente contrato, o Primeiro Outorgante terá direito a ...% dos valores recebidos pelo Segundo Outorgante, como contrapartida dos Investimentos, acrescido de um juro remuneratório correspondente à taxa Euribor a ...%.

Do que me tenho apercebido, faria assim: 'A partir de la fecha de celebración del presente contrato, el Primer Otorgante recibirá el beneficio del ...% de los importes recibidos por el Segundo Otorgante, como compensación de las Inversiones, añadido de / al que se añade un interés remunerativo correspondiente a tasa Euribor a ...%'

Muchas gracias.


----------



## sofreis

Cómo decir '_até à data_', en español? 'Hasta el momento presente' me parece un poco soñador, lo que no corresponde al entorno de un contrato...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## gato radioso

sofreis said:


> Cómo decir '_até à data_', en español? 'Hasta el momento presente' me parece un poco soñador, lo que no corresponde al entorno de un contrato...
> 
> Muchas gracias.



¿No te serviría _"hasta la fecha (de)..."_ ?


----------



## sofreis

Muchas gracias. Me he equivocado, quería referir la expresión portuguesa «à data», que tiene ese mismo sentido, pero se utiliza sin fecha: 

Ejemplo: _À data, não houve novidades_. (= hasta ahora)


----------



## sofreis

«À data» era a expressão procurada. 

Ex.: À data, ainda não saiu a lista dos candidatos colocados nas vagas.


----------



## gato radioso

sofreis said:


> «À data» era a expressão procurada.
> 
> Ex.: À data, ainda não saiu a lista dos candidatos colocados nas vagas.



A la fecha/A fecha de hoy no ha salido todavía la lista de candidatos destinados en las vacantes....


----------



## Carfer

sofreis said:


> «À data» era a expressão procurada.
> 
> Ex.: À data, ainda não saiu a lista dos candidatos colocados nas vagas.



Suponho, portanto, que essa expressão não surge no contexto do contrato de que falávamos. É que não imagino um contrato em que '_à data_' não esteja referida a uma data expressa ou implicitamente (mas inequivocamente) referida no contrato. Falar de '_à data_' com referência ao momento presente não faz muito sentido num contrato, pela razão bastante simples de que não é possível saber a que momento concreto se refere (ao da celebração do contrato, ao momento em que alguém o lê, outro ?). Continuo a pensar que traduzir expressões isoladas do contexto em que aparecem é perigoso e arriscado.


----------

